# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Cañete dice que Aragón afronta dura sequía por fracasada política hidrológica

## FEDE

http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1093793

Cañete dice que Aragón afronta dura sequía por fracasada política hidrológica

03-02-2012 / 19:50 h

Madrid/Zaragoza, 3 feb (EFE).- El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, ha dicho hoy que ha heredado la "más fracasada" política hidrológica del agua de la democracia española y como ejemplo de ello ha dicho que Aragón está viviendo una de las sequías "más duras" y no tiene las infraestructuras necesarias para afrontarla.
El ministro negado en una rueda de prensa con el comisario europeo de Agricultura, Dacian Ciolos, haber nombrado las palabras "trasvase" o "Ebro" cuando presentó sus planes en el Congreso, pero ha remarcado que sí cambiará la política hidrológica nacional porque la actual "es la más fracasada de la Democracia".
Cañete ha respondido así a preguntas de los periodistas sobre su intervención en el Congreso de los Diputados para explicar sus líneas de trabajo, entre las que las relacionadas con política hidrológica y Ley de Costas han suscitado mucha controversia.
El ministro ha resaltado que, en su comparecencia, no mencionó ni "trasvase", ni "Ebro".
Ha mostrado su sorpresa por la "extraña preocupación" ante su programa, ya que las ideas de "un gran pacto nacional" por el uso del agua y de un "plan hidrológico solidario" ya figuraban en el programa electoral del PP, apoyado por una mayoría de españoles.
Cañete ha asegurado que al llegar al Ministerio ha heredado la política hidrológica "más fracasada de la Democracia española" y, en este sentido, ha repetido sus críticas y se ha referido a la política del Gobierno socialista por su plan para la instalación de desaladoras.
Como ejemplo de esa herencia, ha apuntado que Aragón está viviendo una de las sequías "más duras" y no tiene las infraestructuras necesarias para afrontarla.
Ha afirmado no entender las reacciones de Aragón, ni las de Artur Mas, en referencia al presidente de la Generalitat, y ha advertido de que habrá sorpresas en esta Legislatura sobre tecnologías en el ámbito del uso del agua. EFE

----------

